# Rosarito, Baja California



## Lisa San Miguel (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm planning a move and will be bringing a child who will need to attend High school. What are my options for a private/public high school. looking at Rosarito area. Please get back to me........lisa


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you are less than 60 years old and have children I would consider somewhere a little more exciting than Rosarito. Public schools are generally not so good compared to American and everything is in Spanish. Private schools are pretty expensive.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

With so many beautiful places to settle in Mexico,why Rosarito....


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

try the forums at BajaNomad - Powered by XMB Baja Nomad

Baja specific, and you won"t get second guessed on your choice of Rosarito.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Lisa San Miguel said:


> I'm planning a move and will be bringing a child who will need to attend High school. What are my options for a private/public high school. looking at Rosarito area. Please get back to me........lisa


What's his level of Spanish? Unless it's fluent or pretty close, Mexican public schools won't want to deal with it, and as nomad pointed out, private schools can be expensive. As far as Rosarito, IMO, Playas Tijuana is less artificial and more convenient. You might check out this article regarding American-born school kids who find themselves adapting to school in Baja California, usually because of their parents being deported. Online academies, some free through different public school districts, might be arranged, but you'd have to use a U.S. address and set it up before you left. Best of luck on this.


----------

